# I love my wood ducks but....



## Mathu54 (Dec 12, 2016)

this year marks my forth season on my own... meaning, my gear, my boat, rely on my own scouting.  I live in Montgomery county. I stress hunting legal, and rely on wma and river hunting.  99.99% of my hunts involves a 30 mile truck ride, 20 minute boat trip, and usually end up with seeing about a dozen birds. killing one here or there .. still I get up and trudge onward.  like most , I got my addiction to duck hunting from a cousin who lives in arkansas. we often compare notes, and I feel I'm on the verge of becoming a decent duck hunter.  that being said, anybody ever had success killing a big duck on the oconee or altamaha river in centeral ga?  wood ducks are awesome, and I get pumped up to just have an opportunity,  yet I wouldn't mind seeing a big duck once a season.   all these young bucks are killing tailgate full of birds in there private holes... I know the mallards fly over the state... not looking for locations just success stories...


----------



## DRBugman85 (Dec 12, 2016)

Find some farmers close to a river.that might have ponds are swamps and get permission to scout it and that may work out for you. It's not about the duck it's about the hunt.I've had more fun watching more than killing any more(NOT TRUE )It's in my blood and there is nothing but a GOBBLER that makes my blood pump any harder. The old dog is slowing down as her Master is.I don't hate the ducks like I use to yet I still push myself to get up early and go.Good luck and shoot them in the face.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm in middle ga, watched the swamp yesterday over 300 left. I didn't hear any quacks or see any bird flying but woodys. We pick up mallards an teal usually around this time but have yet to see a big duck so far this year in the swamp. Big ducks do travel the rivers but IMO it's hit or miss. I have had magical mornings on rivers though where we lucked up on 10+ mallards in a day. I think that's like winning the lottery though. Keep scouting soon you'll find a honey hole with the big birds your after in my hunting those are few An far between but do exist.


----------



## Georgia Duck Hunter (Dec 12, 2016)

It can be done! Work hard and find the birds. I'd just stick to shooting wood ducks.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Dec 12, 2016)

You sound like me. Killing a few here and there but still trudging onward.
If you want big one son public land hunt the lakes and go after divers.
The kids killing the tailgates full are usually hunting baited private land.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 12, 2016)

I hunt rivers a lot and I can tell you first hand there are hundreds of mallards, gadwall, teal and ring necks that hang around the swamps around he river. If you can get them to interain you on the river with calling and or decoys you will have a good time. I'm into my most successful season so far because I've done a lot more scouting this year. Keep it up and you will eventually find where he big ducks are and you can set up and wax them as they respond to calling and decoys much better than woodies.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 12, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> I hunt rivers a lot and I can tell you first hand there are hundreds of mallards, gadwall, teal and ring necks that hang around the swamps around he river. If you can get them to interain you on the river with calling and or decoys you will have a good time. I'm into my most successful season so far because I've done a lot more scouting this year. Keep it up and you will eventually find where he big ducks are and you can set up and wax them as they respond to calling and decoys much better than woodies.



Dry conditions helps too


----------



## Mathu54 (Dec 13, 2016)

guess I'm butt hurt a little because I live in a geographical oddity of Montgomery county.... closest huntable lake is 100 miles away... it's incourging to hear that big ducks do travel the back country rivers in the area.. my current goal is a one man limit on the beautiful wood duck..as much fun as wood ducks are...I do miss being able to call, decoy, and work bigger ducks. most off all I enjoy long hunts and most wood ducks are where they are gunna spend the day by 7:15... I'm going Wednesday morning and I have a nice little spot in mind where I pushed up about a dozen birds so I been losing sleep ever since.   my best ga hunt to date .... group of four guys, seven woodys, one banded in Kentucky.  that was two years ago on a wma... my average is 1 duck.  just enough to feed the hunger.. in the end its all about the story!


----------



## jakebuddy (Dec 13, 2016)

I live not to far from you and if you are hunting the river you are headed in the right direction. Look on Google earth for slough and oxbow's off of the river even if they are on private land you can set up as close as possible on the river. In my experience the main wood duck hunt is done quick but the longer you can sit there the more chance you have to shoot something else. I have shot teal at 900 on the river before at least wait until other boats on the river are gone. Hope that helps.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Dec 13, 2016)

Go to the big Water and Scout Scout Scout!!! After a few weekend trips you'll start to see how the birds work and how to setup and kill them. In the last 2 years we've killed 14 species of ducks just hunting public water here in GA. It will be frustrating and hard at times, but after a while it will happen and you'll have that hunt where you burn them up. If your like me this may take a few years to figure them out, and get all equipment you need to do it right. Remember burn LOTS of gas and scout from a far with binos. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Dec 13, 2016)

We killed a hen pintail this past Sunday down at Altamaha. That's the first one I've seen this year.


----------

